
Predicting suicide attempts in adolescents: machine learning is powerful - DanBC
https://www.nationalelfservice.net/mental-health/suicide/predicting-suicide-attempts-in-adolescents-with-machine-learning-powerful-but-dont-forget-bayes-rule/
======
anigbrowl
This is potentially valuable but outsourcing decisions about psychiatric
liability and confinement to a machine is a Bad Idea that will end poorly. Of
course you will hear nostrums about it merely being an aid to busy clinicians
but experience suggests that doctors are as prone to over-reliance on
technology as anyone else.

------
DanBC
Full title is: "Predicting suicide attempts in adolescents: machine learning
is powerful, but don’t forget Bayes’ rule". I didn't edit this, I used the
auto-filled title from the HN bookmarklet.

